# Munich/Raisting Cost of Living plus more



## michael1983l

Hello,

I have a job offer in Raisting Germany and I need to know what to expect when negotiating my salary with them. It would be ideal if anybody could help me with the following questions?

Rent price for small 1 bed appartment in Raisting ideally or Munich?

Cost of trains say from Munich to Raisting return?

Taxes, how much should I expect to pay with my family still in UK and then later wife and 2 children?

What kind of wage should I expect, I will be doing an engineering job in satellite broadcasting?

Grocery shopping, how does it compare to UK prices?

Any other expected living costs?


Also I hear there is a lot to pay in agency costs when searching for somewhere to live, can it be done easily enough without going through an agency?

Do many Germans in this area speak English, I expect to have to speak GErman but it will be nice tyo know I can at least communicate at first.

Please add anything else you think I need to know too.

Thanks


----------



## James3214

_Rent price for small 1 bed appartment in Raisting ideally or Munich?_Raisting is cheaper at around 700€ but Munich is a bit more expensive.
Don't forget to add nebenkosten (additional costs) such as electric, gas,communal cleaning,gardening, etc Varies but could be 200-400€ extra per month.
_
Cost of trains say from Munich to Raisting return?
_Münchner Verkehrs- und Tarifverbund
_
Taxes, how much should I expect to pay with my family still in UK and then later wife and 2 children?
_German Income Tax Calculator 1999-2011, FreeWare

_What kind of wage should I expect, I will be doing an engineering job in satellite broadcasting?_Einkommen Gehaltsrechner fr Brutto & Netto Lohn berechnen sie ihr Gehalt + Berufe

Grocery shopping, how does it compare to UK prices?
Prices are cheap and comparable to the UK (in general) but the choice is limited 

Any other expected living costs?
Health insurance. I pay around 370€ a month privately but it depends on age, risk, contribution from yourself, etc. Employers generally pay half towards health insurance.
Car insurance, MOT, TV licence, phone/internet

Yes, you normally pay an agency one or sometimes two months rent if they find you a property. Look for 'provisionsfrei' or 'Direkt vom Eigentümer' if you don't want to pay it.


----------



## michael1983l

Thanks for the info, I am in spain right now on holidays so it is difficult for me to use those websites as I don´t speak a word of german YET. I will look when I arrive back in the UK because google translate is really not helping


----------

